# Crystal Alive Lures?



## Robbo (Jan 6, 2007)

Has anyone used the japanese made 'Crystal Alive' lures made by Smith? I'm intrigued by how realistic the shrimp/prawn shapes are, and wondered which colour was most effective? If anyone has had success with these, what fishing and casting technique do you use to hook the fish :idea:


----------



## FletcherG1991 (Apr 17, 2007)

Ive got a few, they are fantastic lures, mainly i catch bream and whitting on them but i suppose they would work and flatties well.

If you let them sink down give them a twitch forward and let them sink down again the have a very realistc prawn look as they swim backwards and down ..... if that makes sence.

Another good thing about them is that they can be worked as a surface lure, best colour seems to be the see through pink one but the orange, red reflective type one also works well.

Personally i love these lures, highly reccomend them.

Cheers,
Fletcher


----------



## Robbo (Jan 6, 2007)

Thanks Fletcher, 
I think I'll get one and try it out. I thought it would be a good lure for whiting. Will let you know how I go... :roll:


----------



## JT (May 25, 2006)

I'v got the white transperant one. It is a very life like looking lure that some chaps I know at a Tackle World who are very credible talk them up no end. Haven't caught anything on it yet but haven't really given it a good go. Only thing is they are increadibly light and thus are better on the drift over sand or tossed at some structure. I reckon very light gear is the go. Not cheap at $21 either but then again most good lures seem to be around that price.

JT


----------

